

Tell HN - App store data hackathon Jan 27-28 in Palo Alto - scottyallen

Do you like large amounts of data?  Want to get your hands dirty with data from app stores?  Have you wondered what you could learn if you had full access to all the data for an app store?  Have you wondered how rankings correlate with reviews?  Ever thought there might be a better way to expose which apps are most interesting?  How much does having a good icon really matter to an app's success?<p>Come to a hackathon focused on diving into the contents of mobile app markets on January 27-28, sponsored by appbackr and AppMonsta.  We'll provide you with tons and tons of data we've collected from both the iTunes and Google Android app stores. You provide the curiosity and drive to learn interesting new insights and build interesting tools on top of the data.<p>The hackathon starts Friday January 27 at 7pm, and run through Saturday January 28 at 4pm, at appbackr's offices in downtown Palo Alto.  We'll take care of food and drinks.<p>RSVP at http://on.fb.me/wiAcSg to stay up to date.
======
philippb
I think there is a lot of interesting data in the stores. I'm interested at
finding a correlation from app descriptions, update frequency of them and
store rankings.

